# 10 gallon low light tank......



## krazyalways (Feb 25, 2006)

hb3133 said:


> I feel so lost and confused. My brain is about to explode!! I have gather lots of information from other forums but everyone tells me something different.


Just breathe. The reason whys there is so much conflicting advice is that different things work for different people and different setups. You've chosen some very good plants for a first attempt. There all very hardy. Though, your crypt will probably 'melt' and look like its dyng. Just leave it alone. It will come back in a few weeks. The crypt and sags benefit from a good substrate but will survive in just gravel. (You didn't say what you used for substrate) The Anubias and Java Ferns will do better tied to driftwood or rocks. 

On the lights, the most important thing is whether they are a spectrum for plant growth. I've never used the screw in CFs but I imagine that they are pretty intense right under them. So you'll probably want to plant your higher light plants there. You also may try searching in the lighting forum.

The plants that you listed would probably survive without any fertilizer indefinitely. But all plants benefit from some fertilzation. With 3 watts a gallon, yes you probably will need ferts and excel or dyi Co2. I would suggest a balanced all purpose fertilizer like florish. But someone else will probably have a better suggestion. I've had some set ups that were better left without fertilizaton for a few weeks, others that just grew algae until I started feeding them. 

Just relax and try to have some fun with it. You're bound to have some ups and downs but I think you'll find a planted tank worth the headache.

Good luck!


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

Use the two 15w. There is a lot of restrike with the spiral compacts and assuming that you are using the light strip that came with your tank, your reflector is going to be of poor quality. Good job on selecting A. coffeefolia. An under appreciated plant in the hobby IMO. You will enjoy it.


----------

